# Looking for info on mount thefts



## Moses77 (Apr 4, 2011)

150+ IL buck and bear mount stolen from my home on March 31st - looking for info on similar thefts in Lansing area. Pics on taxidermy.net under deer and game heads - same username... Please take a look and keep an eye out for these!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Will do! Good luck.


----------



## Moses77 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks - these are not replaceable in my mind...


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I feel bad for you but spamming this all over the board isn't the best way to go about this.


----------



## Moses77 (Apr 4, 2011)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I feel bad for you but spamming this all over the board isn't the best way to go about this.


How is this spamming? I'm simply putting word out as many places as I can - people who don't want to look don't have to. I'm not selling crap or scamming anyone. What other way do you suggest going about it?


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Moses77 said:


> How is this spamming? I'm simply putting word out as many places as I can - people who don't want to look don't have to. I'm not selling crap or scamming anyone. What other way do you suggest going about it?


Spamming is when you post the same thing in a lot of areas. 

Oh I give up...


----------

